# saskatoon



## strength (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody had any success arriving in saskatoon and fortunate enough to pickup a job. And get work permit at border. I am talking about those jobs you see on hrdc.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

strength said:


> Anybody had any success arriving in saskatoon and fortunate enough to pickup a job. And get work permit at border. I am talking about those jobs you see on hrdc.


You will not be allowed to work without a permit and turning up at the border won't get you on. What do you do for a living and why Saskatchewan?


----------

